# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Hospital warns cancer patients about vaccinated people

## donnay

*Hospital warns cancer patients about vaccinated people*

by: Christine M. Dionese, L.Ac, MSTOM 

The mainstream media is only too happy to create fear and panic, within public discussion, about the most recent *measles outbreak.* They would have us all believe that unvaccinated children are a threat to society and vaccines will save us from harm. Yet, corporate-controlled, vaccine pushing news outlets deliberately omit lifesaving information about *vaccines*.

Shocking to most people, there is a very good (medical) reason to suggest that people who receive the measles vaccine should AVOID being in contact with others. In fact, conventional medicine knows that recently vaccinated people actually pose a threat to the public  especially cancer patients.

*Major hospital warns cancer patients about recently vaccinated individuals*

Its not everyday a hospital warns patients to stay away from the recently vaccinated. With so many vaccine myths pushed in our faces day after day, especially with the mass misinformation agenda swirling fear throughout the country regarding the recent measles outbreak, But, thankfully, St. Jude Childrens Hospital alerts patients to the facts  that recently vaccinated people pose a risk to the public at large. In fact, its right on their *website*.

The hospitals website is to be applauded, unlike fear mongering news outlets, St. Jude goes to great lengths to protect people that may be most vulnerable to the recently vaccinated  cancer patients and in general, those with a compromised immune system. St. Judes website states:

Avoid live virus vaccines and people who have received one. Some vaccines are made from live viruses. Currently, these include oral polio, smallpox, MMR (measles, mumps, and rubella), and nasal flu vaccines.

In *a recent article* featured here at NaturalHealth365, I discussed what surprised many readers  science has confirmed that the recently vaccinated pose serious threat to communities. Research has confirmed that those injected with live viruses such as influenza, chicken pox, measles, mumps, rubella, shingles and chicken pox can shed these viruses for several weeks or months. Plus, this shedding can lead to a compromised immune system in perfectly healthy people, and poses even greater risk to those already experiencing severe immunodeficiency issues such as *cancer* and HIV.

*Continued...*

----------


## Created4

Dr. Suzanne Humphries, M.D.  Vaccine Strain of Measles Virus Found in Measles Outbreaks 





Live virus sheds - well known fact.

- See more at: http://vaccineimpact.com/2015/dr-suz....Yx8jnCOV.dpuf

----------


## Working Poor

I went to a daycare center with a friend on mine a couple of years ago to pick up her grandchildren and I got sick as a dog on the way home I started coughing and sneezing and running a fever and had a real bad headache. I went home and doctored myself and was feeling alright the next day but I know it was from being around all the out gassing vaccine laden human waste. Every time I get around vaccinated babies I start getting sick. Every person I know with the flu this year has been vaccinated.

----------


## angelatc

Anti-vaxxers are dangerous, delusional and just flat out wrong about everything they post and say.  

[QUOTE]*Avoid live virus vaccines and people who have received one*Some vaccines are made from live viruses. Currently, these include oral polio, smallpox, MMR (measles, mumps, and rubella), and nasal flu vaccines.
These vaccines may pose a threat to your child’s health. Any person with a weakened immune system, including patients with cancer or HIV infection should not receive live virus vaccines.




> Do not allow people to visit your child if:
> 
> They have received oral polio or smallpox vaccines within 4 weeks;
> They have received the nasal flu vaccine within one (1) week; or
> They have rashes after receiving the chickenpox (varicella) vaccine or MMR (measles, mumps, rubella) vaccine.


Of course, the point that the fearmongering author missed is that there is a much bigger danger to the patient from unvaccinated people who may have been exposed to the disease.  

Not only are they Baby killers, they're now using advice meant to protect cancer kids to spread their lies. Absolutely unconscionable.

----------


## idiom

Generally you stay away from everyone when immuno-compromised, vaccinated or not.

----------


## juleswin

To add to angeltac's post, just about anyone getting radiation, chemo or any treatment that $#@!s up your immune system are advised to stay away from just about everybody. You wear protective masks to enter their hospital rooms and they wear one when they leave.

This is why its crazy for them to be going to disney world even if everybody in there were vaccinated for every possible disease that can be prevented via vaccine

----------


## donnay

http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.c...spreads-virus/

----------


## CPUd



----------


## donnay

*Recently vaccinated children a threat to public health: Evidence shows they can SPREAD disease and CAUSE outbreaks*

Wednesday, March 04, 2015
by Mike Adams

The following announcement appeared on *CNBC.com* via Globe Newswire. It is extremely well cited and it shatters the lies and propaganda of the vaccine industry -- an industry that's losing the P.R. on every front due to their *verbal abuse of vaccine-damaged children*, strong-arm intimidation tactics and *attempted government coercion to demand vaccine obedience*.

*Public Health Officials Know: Recently Vaccinated Individuals Spread Disease*

Physicians and public health officials know that recently vaccinated individuals can spread disease and that contact with the immunocompromised can be especially dangerous. For example, the Johns Hopkins Patient Guide warns the immunocompromised to "Avoid contact with children who are recently vaccinated," and to "Tell friends and family who are sick, or have recently had a live vaccine (such as chicken pox, measles, rubella, intranasal influenza, polio or smallpox) not to visit."(1)

A statement on the website of St. Jude's Hospital warns parents not to allow people to visit children undergoing cancer treatment if they have received oral polio or smallpox vaccines within four weeks, have received the nasal flu vaccine within one week, or have rashes after receiving the chickenpox vaccine or MMR (measles, mumps, rubella) vaccine.(2)

"The public health community is blaming unvaccinated children for the outbreak of measles at Disneyland, but the illnesses could just as easily have occurred due to contact with a recently vaccinated individual," says Sally Fallon Morell, president of the Weston A. Price Foundation. The Foundation promotes a healthy diet, non-toxic lifestyle and freedom of medical choice for parents and their children. "Evidence indicates that recently vaccinated individuals should be quarantined in order to protect the public."

Scientific evidence demonstrates that individuals vaccinated with live virus vaccines such as MMR (measles, mumps and rubella), rotavirus, chicken pox, shingles and influenza can shed the virus for many weeks or months afterwards and infect the vaccinated and unvaccinated alike. (3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10.11.12)

Furthermore, vaccine recipients can carry diseases in the back of their throat and infect others while displaying no symptoms of a disease. (13,14,15)

Both unvaccinated and vaccinated individuals are at risk from exposure to those recently vaccinated. Vaccine failure is widespread; vaccine-induced immunity is not permanent and recent outbreaks of diseases such as whooping cough, mumps and measles have occurred in fully vaccinated populations.(16,17) Flu vaccine recipients become more susceptible to future infection after repeated vaccination. (18,19)

Adults have contracted polio from recently vaccinated infants. A father from Staten Island ended up in a wheelchair after contracting polio while changing his daughter's diaper. He received a 22.5 million dollar award in 2009. (20,21)


*Continued...*

----------


## Weston White

> Of course, the point that the fearmongering author missed is that there is a much bigger danger to the patient from unvaccinated people who may have been exposed to the disease.  
> 
> Not only are they Baby killers, they're now using advice meant to protect cancer kids to spread their lies. Absolutely unconscionable.


lolz!  So now, who exactly is the fearmonger again?

And I am sorry, I seem to misreading the heading, where exactly does it state: *Avoid live virus vaccines and people who have received one--and especially the unvaccinated*

It seems that I just keep missing it. I mean I have to be yes?

----------


## donnay

*Vaccine strain of measles found in measles outbreaks: genetic testing reveals forensic evidence of outbreak source*

Sunday, March 08, 2015 
by: Jonathan Benson

If you're worried about your child contracting measles, whooping cough or one of the other scary-sounding infectious diseases being hyped up by the mainstream media right now, you might want to steer clear of recently vaccinated children rather than the unvaccinated.

What you're not being told by the corporate media is that attenuated vaccines like MMR, the proposed solution to the contrived Disneyland measles outbreak, shed live viruses for weeks or even months following vaccination, spreading vaccine-strain infections to others.

Both vaccinated and unvaccinated children alike are at risk from recently vaccinated children, who are walking disease carriers spreading viruses and, in some cases, triggering disease outbreaks. This is never spoken about by the sell-out talking heads on TV, but it's a scientific fact that simply can't be ignored in light of the current national conversation on vaccines.

Practicing nephrologist, or kidney specialist, Dr. Suzanne Humphries spoke about this during a recent lecture, in which she highlighted the technological advancements that have allowed for vaccine-strain viruses to be identified in children.

"There were several cases of measles outbreaks occurring in children who had just been vaccinated," explained Dr. Humphries.

"They looked at, with this DNA and genetic fingerprinting, what strains they were and it was the vaccine strain that they were infected with. So not only did they become sick from measles from the strain that they were vaccinated with, but they were contagious."

*Continued...*

----------


## angelatc

> lolz!  So now, who exactly is the fearmonger again?


 DonnaY.



> And I am sorry, I seem to misreading the heading, where exactly does it state: *Avoid live virus vaccines and people who have received one--and especially the unvaccinated*
> ?


The headline does not say that.  Common sense says that. The strain used in the vaccine isn't the same strain that's passed around in the wild.  It is a much much weaker strain.  If you are not vaccinated and you are infected with a wild strain, you are far more dangerous to someone with a compromised immune system than someone who is shedding the weaker vaccine strain of the virus.

Thanks for asking.

----------


## angelatc

> Practicing nephrologist, or kidney specialist, Dr. Suzanne Humphries......*.*


Wait - you mean she isn't a contagious disease specialist? I am shocked, I tell you.  And the article provides absolutely no sources (other than themselves) for their claims? Imagine that.

So again, we are stuck with only common sense.  If 90% of our kids are vaccinated why aren't we seeing thousands of cases of vaccine induced diseases?  Because she's full of crap, that's why.

----------


## donnay

> In 2013, Eurosurveillance published a report of vaccine strain measles occurring weeks after MMR vaccination in Canada. Authors stated, "We describe a case of measlesmumps-rubella (MMR) vaccine-associated measles illness that was positive by both PCR and IgM, five weeks after administration of the MMR vaccine." The case involved a two-year-old child, who developed runny nose, fever, cough, macular rash and conjunctivitis after vaccination and tested positive for vaccine strain measles virus infection in throat swab and blood tests.[3] Canadian health officials authoring the report raised the question of whether there are unidentified cases of vaccine strain measles infections and the need to know more about how long measles vaccine strain shedding lasts. They concluded that the case they reported "likely represents the existence of additional, but unidentified, exceptions to the typical timeframe for measles vaccine virus shedding and illness." They added that "further investigation is needed on the upper limit of measles vaccine virus shedding based on increased sensitivity of the RT-PCR-based detection technologies and immunological factors associated with vaccine-associated measles illness and virus shedding."


http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/vac...age=1#_ftnref3

----------


## Weston White

FTFY:




> DonnaY *angelatc*.





> The headline does not say that.  Common sense says that. The strain used in the vaccine isn't the same strain that's passed around in the wild.  It is a much much weaker strain.  If you are not vaccinated and you are infected with a wild strain, you are far more dangerous to someone with a compromised immune system than someone who is shedding the weaker vaccine strain of the virus.


The point is that nowhere within their patient informative/instructional Webpage does it make any such mention of anything supportive to your position.  

Ergo, no such distinction was accounted for by St. Jude Children's Hospital.Ergo, the entire premise of your argument is made up out of the vastly hot-air of your pro-vaxxer brain.Ergo, the only clarified within the informational Webpage is that: "These vaccines may pose a threat to your childs health."Ergo, you, Angela, are an outright fear-mongering liar.



> Thanks for asking.


Oh alright, should I reply with thank you for ignoring the original question (which is on par for you and your ilk)?  Yes, that is what I thought.

----------


## Weston White

> Wait - you mean she isn't a contagious disease specialist? I am shocked, I tell you.


Well she works with kidneys and nephrologists deal with autoimmune disorders and generally relatable diseases, so she is a bit of a specialist in that regard.




> If 90% of our kids are vaccinated why aren't we seeing thousands of cases of vaccine induced diseases?  Because she's full of crap, that's why.


Gee, let me think about that brain-buster for a second...Oh I know perhaps, it could be because over 90% of children are vaccinated for the exact same things at the exact same times.  Also, I doubt that the shedding process only occurs under certain conditions, it is an unlikely constant among those vaccinated.

----------


## CPUd

> *Suzanne Humphries* is a nephrologist (kidney doctor) who has recently (as of 2011) become a vocal proponent of pseudoscience and quack medicine. Humphries has been involved with the International Medical Council on Vaccination, a front group for vaccine hysteria, and is a signer of the organization's anti-vax Project Steve  petition. She has written several blog posts and done several podcasts  and interviews insinuating that kidney failure is caused by vaccines.[1][2]  Humphries uses this purely anecdotal, unstudied, "feeling" of vaccines'  role in kidney disease to try and justify why her complete lack of  training in any relevant field of immunology or vaccines doesn't  disqualify her as an "expert" on the topic.  
> 
> In 2010 Humphries announced she had embraced homeopathy,  having studied it for four years.  Her level of homeopathic  certification is unclearshe is repeatedly referred to as being "at the  end of her studies."[3][4] As part of Humphries's embrace of homeopathy, she swallowed the kool-aid of a very extreme version of vitalism and goes around the Internet claiming that homeopathy works by fixing energy flows in the body.[3]. Humphries claims that homeopathy is a "more advanced system" than evidence based modern medicine; she states that "allopathic" medicine tends to exacerbate the forces that drive chronic illness.[3].  
> 
> She recommends that people limit their medical care only to homeopaths, chiropractors, and osteopaths. Despite this, she still appears to be working her day job as a nephrologist at the Northeast Nephrology Clinic in Bangor, Maine. 
> 
> On NaturalNews  she has expressed frustration that her edits to this page keep getting  reverted, and "they put back their lies right away" and "at least half  the information on there about me is completely falsified."[5] 
> 
> She has also attempted to combine anti-vax sentiment with  poorly-thought-out religious gobbledygook (i.e., lies purportedly based  on scripture) in an effort to convince _somebody_ that the Bible and Koran are opposed to vaccination. Pull the other leg, please.[6]


http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Suzanne_Humphries

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

People here won't listen to a doctor, but they take advice on vaccines and health from the local news.  They get their advice from the "health" segment on Good Morning, America.  They post evidence from cable TV magicians and their show that's actually entitled--now hold on to your hat--_Bull$#@!_.

----------


## Weston White

> http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Suzanne_Humphries


Oh yeah, look a Wiki!  Well that settles the matter, no doesn't it? Drink it all up, before it runs out of yummy!

----------


## CPUd

> Oh yeah, look a Wiki!  Well that settles the matter, no doesn't it? Drink it all up, before it runs out of yummy!


When someone shows up on a site like that, it doesn't necessarily mean it is true, but it is definitely a red flag.

----------


## Weston White

> When someone shows up on a site like that, it doesn't necessarily mean it is true, but it is definitely a red flag.


No, it simply means that the individual, becoming successful within an insurgence, has caught the immediate attention of the establishment and its hacks, and this is their way to persecute them via Internet search queries.  It is not really any different than a VNR hit-piece you would expect to see on Fox or CNN.

It is only a red-flag in that they pose a threat in exposing or upsetting the status quo.

----------


## CPUd

> No, it simply means that the individual, becoming successful within an insurgence, has caught the immediate attention of the establishment and its hacks, and this is their way to persecute them via Internet search queries.  It is not really any different than a VNR hit-piece you would expect to see on Fox or CNN.
> 
> It is only a red-flag in that they pose a threat in exposing or upsetting the status quo.


They're not being persecuted, they're being ridiculed.  Not by the establishment or the press, but by ordinary folks.

These people in general have every opportunity to get their theories into the mainstream, but they are doing much better for themselves to sell books, supplements, speaking engagements by playing the role of martyr.

----------


## donnay

> They're not being persecuted, they're being ridiculed.  Not by the establishment or the press, but by ordinary folks.
> 
> These people in general have every opportunity to get their theories into the mainstream, but they are doing much better for themselves to sell books, supplements, speaking engagements by playing the role of martyr.



LOL!  When doctors go off the reservation and do their own research and then speaks out against the establishment they are immediately labeled a quack and character assassinated to discredit them.  But that's okay, I would rather trust a doctors like, Suzanne Humphries and Russell Blaylock than I would any number of these doctors who prescribe medications because some Big pHARMa rep persuaded them to.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> They're not being persecuted, they're being ridiculed.  Not by the establishment or the press, but by ordinary folks.
> 
> *These people in general have every opportunity to get their theories into the mainstream,* but they are doing much better for themselves to sell books, supplements, speaking engagements by playing the role of martyr.



The internet is fast becoming the mainstream.  That's why it's so threatening.

----------


## CPUd

I meant mainstream science, stuff that is generally accepted at a given point in time.  I'm willing to change my position on something, as would any real scientist, if an alternative has been shown to withstand rigorous scrutiny.  People like the doctor in question who have been to medical school know what it takes to do this, it is not easy.  They just don't want to.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I meant mainstream science, stuff that is generally accepted at a given point in time.


It is accepted.  I just posted about vaccine's link to autism and MS in peer reviewed studies.  Four+ studies.  I post these things ALL THE TIME.  Nobody pays much attention here when I post those things.  

I criticize such studies, too.  Like some studies that don't distinguish between the vast quality range in vitamins used in a study.  The researchers often don't even know the quality, potency, absorption rate, etc.  Not exactly science.

There are also mainstream sites (e.g., WebMD) that discuss the benefits of vitamins, but then downplay it.  You can't have it both ways.  

Those are some reasons why certain items and people are not taken seriously.

----------


## Weston White

> Not by the establishment or the press, but by ordinary folks.


Yea, sure, ordinary. Right.

http://whois.domaintools.com/rationalweb.org

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/The-Ra...onalwi-1143383




> Email 	is associated with ~22 domains
> 
> Registrant Org 	The RationalWiki Foundation is associated with ~16 other domains 	
> 
> Dates 	Created on 2007-09-12 - Expires on 2020-09-12 - Updated on 2014-03-30 	
> 
> IP Address 	173.255.233.133 - 8 other sites hosted on this server

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

These wiki-loser sites are growing like weeds.

----------


## CPUd

Whois Record for RonPaulForums.com

Registrant Org 	Texas Chicken Company is associated with ~32 other domains 	

Registrar 	GODADDY.COM, LLC
Dates 	Created on 2007-05-10 - Expires on 2015-05-10 - Updated on 2014-05-10 	

Name Server(s)
NS1.RONPAULFORUMS.COM (has 10 domains)
NS2.RONPAULFORUMS.COM (has 10 domains)

IP Address 	67.225.158.173 - 3 other sites hosted on this server

----------


## Weston White

Hello, this is not a generic Godaddy registrant. It directly pertains to _The RationalWiki Foundation_. They are about as ordinary as the Twitter-Google-Facebook-MySpace-Microsoft-YouTube folks are ordinary.

----------


## fr33

> Not only are they Baby killers, they're now using advice meant to protect cancer kids to spread their lies. Absolutely unconscionable.


Please stop the fear mongering. Even if you are right about vaccines, the babies you are talking about were killed by a living organism that was not their parents.

----------


## Stratovarious

> ...
> 
> Of course, the point that the fearmongering author missed is that _there is a much bigger danger to the patient from unvaccinated people_ who may have been exposed to the disease.  
> 
> ...[/LIST]


I'd be very interested in reading the study you are referring to , where is the link ?


..

----------


## Working Poor

Na Na Na Na Boo Boo the pro vaxers and big pharma are loosing this one. Ha ha ah haaa

----------


## Weston White

> So again, we are stuck with only common sense.  If 90% of our kids are vaccinated why aren't we seeing thousands of cases of vaccine induced diseases?


Oh BTW: *Measles Outbreak Traced to Fully Vaccinated Patient for First Time*

----------


## TheCount

> Oh BTW: *Measles Outbreak Traced to Fully Vaccinated Patient for First Time*


Is this the part where you pretend like we haven't already told you that vaccines aren't 100% effective and people can still get infected?



Are we also supposed to ignore this part of the article?




> *in 2011*

----------


## Weston White

> Is this the part where you pretend like we haven't already told you that vaccines aren't 100% effective and people can still get infected?


Oh did you entirely miss the context of the post made by your partner-in-crime--you know the fallacy filled one?  Oh, right, sorry that does not help much does it, being that pretty much describes every last one of her posts. ...Perhaps the lot of you should Skype one another so that you can all keep on the same page of the propaganda that you be pushing, yes?




> Are we also supposed to ignore this part of the article?


The article is from *11 April 2014*, the supposed measles outbreak has been ongoing for about the last year.  However, here is an even more recent article: *Was Disneyland measles outbreak caused by recently vaccinated children "shedding" the measles virus?*.

Also included within the article:




> Contagious. Measles vaccination rates top 90% in high-density cities like New York, but new data suggest* even the immunized can catch and spread the disease*

----------

